# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  ► ई करेंसी : लाभप्रद जानकारी

## ashwanimale

*स्वयं बना लें वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड*
वर्चुअल कार्ड एक नया 16 डिजिट का नंबर होता है, जो आपके क्रेडिट कार्ड के आधार पर होता है। यहां आपको सीवीवी नंबर और एक्सपाइरी डेट मिलती है। बैंक के साथ एक बार रजिस्ट्रेशन कर आप वर्चुअल कार्ड खुद बना सकते हैं। इसके लिए आपको एक लॉग इन पासवर्ड दिया जाता है। इसका इस्तेमाल क्रेडिट लिमिट पूरी होने तक कर सकते हैं। प्रीपेड कार्ड या ई-वॉलेट भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*धोखे से बचने के लिये जरूरी है सावधानी*
क्रेडिट कार्ड फ्रॉड की बढ़ती घटनाओं ने बैंकों के अलावा साइबर एक्सपर्ट की चिंताएं बढ़ा दी है। ऐसे में यह जरूरी हो जाता है कि जब भी हम क्रेडिट कार्ड उपयोग करें कुछ खास सावधानियां बरतें। इससे क्रेडिट कार्ड फ्रॉड से काफी हद तक बचा जा सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*एचटीटीपीएस भी है एक पहचान*
अपने क्रेडिट कार्ड के जरिए आप जिस वेबसाइट से ट्रांजेक्शन कर रहे हैं वह सुरक्षित है या नहीं, इसकी जांच जरूर कर लें। यह जानने का सहज तरीका यह है कि जिस वेबसाइट की शुरुआत एचटीटीपीएस होती है, वह सुरक्षित है। एचटीटीपी के बाद एस इस बात का सूचक है कि वेबसाइट सुरक्षित है। इसके अलावा उसी वेबसाइट पर क्रेडिट कार्ड से ट्रांजेक्शन करें, जिसमें दाहिनी ओर लॉक यानी ताले का चिह्न बना हो।

----------


## ashwanimale

*होशियार रहें संदेह होने पर रुकें*
देश में ऑनलाइन ट्रांजेक्शन के लिए दो चरण होते हैं। पहला सीवीवी नंबर (कार्ड के पीछे लिखा होता है), दूसरा पासवर्ड वैरीफाइड बाय वीजा अथवा मास्टर सिक्योर कोड। यदि कोई वेबसाइट आपसे वीजा वैरीफाइड पासवर्ड या मास्टर सिक्योर कोड नहीं पूछे तो उस वेबसाइट पर ट्रांजेक्शन के लिए आगे मत बढ़ें।

----------


## ashwanimale

*कई पेमेंट गेटवे पर हो जायें सर्तक*
वेबसाइट के पेमेंट गेटवे पर सिक्योरिटी सर्टिफिकेट को जरूर जांच लें। यदि वहां कई सारे पेमेंट गेटवे हैं, तो वहां ट्रांजेक्शन न करें। जितना संभव हो क्रेडिट कार्ड के ऑनलाइन इस्तेमाल से बचना चाहिए। उसकी जगह आप वर्चुअल क्रेडिट कार्ड इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*थोड़ा कष्ट करें खुद जायें पेमेंट करने*
यदि आप कहीं शॉपिंग करने गए या रेस्त्रां में खाना खाने गए और कार्ड से पेमेंट करना चाहते हैं, तो खुद काउंटर पर जाकर बिल का भुगतान करें। वेटर या एजेंट को क्रेडिट कार्ड नहीं सौंपना चाहिए। यही बात पेट्रोल पंप पर भी लागू होती है, जहां अकसर लोग कार में बैठे रहते हैं और सेल्समैन को कार्ड दे देते हैं।ऐसा इसलिए जरूरी है कि क्योंकि जिस मशीन पर आपका कार्ड स्वैप हो रहा है, वह उसका क्लोन भी बना सकती है। यदि कभी भी आपको किसी ट्रांजेक्शन में संदेह हो, तो फौरन बैंक से संपर्क कर जानकारी हासिल कर लें। जिस क्रेडिट या डेबिट कार्ड का आप शॉपिंग में इस्तेमाल करते हैं उसका फायदा जालसाज भी उठा सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*सिर्फ पांच सेंकेंड में हो जायेगा फर्जीवाड़े के खेल का जन्म*
आपके कार्ड का डुप्लीकेट सिर्फ पांच सेकेंड में तैयार हो जाता है। आम बोलचाल में जिसे कार्ड की क्लोनिंग कहते हैं, हैकर्स की दुनिया में इसे स्कीमिंग के नाम से जाना जाता है। पलक झपकने भर की देर आपको हजारों-लाखों रुपये का नुकसान करा सकती है। जालसाजों को आपके कार्ड की मैग्नेटिक स्ट्रिप का डाटा हाथ लग जाए तो फर्जी कार्ड बनाना बेहद आसान है।  क्रेडिट या डेबिट कार्ड पर जो मैग्नेटिक स्ट्रिप होती है, उसमें आपका 400 करेक्टर का व्यक्तिगत डाटा फीड होता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*स्कीमर है ठगी का प्रमुख हथियार*
एक चार इंच की डिवाइस जिसे स्कीमर कहा जाता है, इस खेल का मुख्य हथियार है। इस मशीन पर कार्ड को स्वेप करते ही कार्ड में मौजूद व्यक्तिगत डाटा स्कीमर कॉपी कर लेता है। इस डाटा में आपका 16 अंकों का कार्ड नंबर, नाम, एक्सपायरी डेट से लेकर सिग्नेचर कॉपी हो जाता है। इस डाटा से बेफिक्र होकर ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग की जा सकती है। क्लोनिंग करने वाले जालसाज बैंक का मोनोग्राम और हूबहू कार्ड तैयार नहीं कर सकते। ऐसे में ये लोग स्कीमर में कॉपी किया गया डाटा एक प्लेन कार्ड की मैग्नेटिक स्ट्रिप में कॉपी कार्ड मशीन के जरिए एक स्वैप में ही सेव कर लेते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*मिलीभगत के बाद ही होती है ठगी*
सबसे खास बात यह है कि नकली कार्ड के प्लेन होने के कारण शॉपिंग के लिए इसका इस्तेमाल मिलीभगत के बाद ही किसी शोरूम में किया जा सकता है। खरीदारी का बिल देते वक्त क्रेडिट कार्ड को इलेक्ट्रॉनिक डाटा कैप्चर मशीन (ईडीसी) में स्वैप करते ही मास्टर या वीजा कार्ड अपने सर्वर से जुड़ जाता है। मैग्नेटिक स्ट्रिप का डाटा सर्वर पर मौजूद डाटा से सत्यापित होता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*तकनीकी खामी का फायदा उठाते हैं जालसाज* 
कार्ड के ऊपर मौजूद नंबर सर्वर पर नहीं होता है, इससे पूरे कार्ड का सत्यापन बैंक के आंकडों से नहीं होता। सर्वर इतनी ही जानकारी देता है कि कार्ड के जरिए भुगतान होने वाली राशि ग्राहक के पास मौजूद है या नहीं। इस तकनीकी खामी का फायदा जालसाज उठा लेते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*अपने सामने कार्ड स्वैप करायें*
सबसे बड़ा खतरा पेट्रोल पंप और रेस्टोरेंट में होता है। बड़े शोरूम या मॉल के मुकाबले छोटी दुकानों पर डाटा चोरी करने की संभावनाएं ज्यादा हैं। ध्यान रखें की कार्ड ईडीसी के अतिरिक्त किसी दूसरी मशीन में स्वैप न किया गया हो। अपने सामने कार्ड स्वैप कराएं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*बैंक स्टेटमेंट चेक करने की आदत अपनायें*
अपना बैंक स्टेटमेंट लगातार चेक करें। ऑनलाइन बैंकिंग का इस्तेमाल करें। ये भी ध्यान रखें कि बैंक के किसी कागजात में आपके कार्ड की फोटो कॉपी ऑन लाइन न कर दी गई हो। कार्ड के पीछे मौजूद अपना तीन अंकों का कार्ड वेरीफीकेशन वैल्यू (सीवीवी) किसी को न दें। क्रेडिट कोर्ड नंबर और सीवीवी नंबर की जानकारी भी इंटरनेट के जरिए खरीदारी करा सकती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*काम का भी है क्रेडिट कार्ड*
अक्सर हम सुनते हैं कि कुछ लोगों ने या किसी ने अपना कार्ड सरेण्डर कर दिया। क्रेडिट कार्ड बैंक द्वारा दी जाने वाली ऐसी सुविधा है, जिसमें हम कोई भी वस्तु कभी भी खरीद सकते हैं। उसकी कीमत चुकाने के लिए हमें पर्याप्त समय मिलता है। लेकिन, यदि मूल्य सही समय पर नहीं चुकाया या फिर कार्ड का बिल चुकाने में देरी की, तो यही कार्ड हमारे लिए कई परेशानियां खड़ी कर सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*समझें सही इस्तेमाल का तरीका*
कई बार परेशान होकर लोग अपना क्रेडिट कार्ड सरेंडर भी कर देते हैं, लेकिन यदि हम इसका सही इस्तेमाल करना जान जाएं, तो न तो कभी हमें क्रेडिट कार्ड से परेशानी होगी न ही हमें विवश होकर कार्ड सरेंडर करना पड़ेगा। क्रेडिट कार्ड के सही इस्तेमाल में कुछ बातों पर ध्यान देना बेहद जरूरी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*आमदनी के अनुरूप कम बैंक के कार्ड लें*
अक्सर यह देखा जाता है कि लोग अलग-अलग बैंकों के लुभावने ऑफर में आकर कई क्रेडिट कार्ड ले लेते हैं। क्रेडिट कार्ड एक तरह से उधारी कार्ड ही होता है। इस तरह, यदि आपने कई बैंकों के क्रेडिट कार्ड ले रखें हैं, तो इसका एक सीधा मतलब यह हुआ कि आपने अपनी उधारी की क्षमता अपनी आमदनी से अधिक बढ़ा दी है। ऐसे में इस बात का डर बना रहता है कि यदि एक भी कार्ड का भुगतान समय पर नहीं हो पाया या आप भूल गए या कोई चूक हो गई, तो आपके लिए मुश्किलें खड़ी हो सकती हैं। इसलिए हमेशा कोशिश करनी चाहिए की अपनी जरूरत के हिसाब से अलग-अलग बैंकों के कई सारे कार्ड लेने की बजाय एक या दो बैंकों के कार्ड का ही उपयोग करें।

----------


## ashwanimale

*समय का अपना महत्व भुगतान में भी है*
हमेशा यही कोशिश करनी चाहिए कि क्रेडिट कार्ड के बिल का भुगतान समय पर हो जाए। क्योंकि, इसमें एक दिन की भी देरी आप पर अतिरिक्त बोझ डाल देती है। यदि आपके पास पूरे बिल भरने के लिए आवश्यक रुपये नहीं हैं, तो कम से कम न्यूनतम राशि जरूर जमा करा देनी चाहिए। क्रेडिट कार्ड बिल की न्यूनतम राशि वह होती है, जिसके जमा करने के बाद बैंक आपसे लेट पेमेंट चार्ज नहीं वसूलता है। आपको सिर्फ ब्याज देना होता है। कोशिश हमेशा यही करनी चाहिए कि बकाया राशि को आगे की तारीख की तरफ न बढ़ाया जाए।

----------


## ashwanimale

लिमिट बढ़ाने में भी बरतें सावधानी
अमूमन बैंकों की तरफ से क्रेडिट कार्ड के कर्ज की सीमा बढ़ाने के लिए ऑफर दिए जाते हैं। कार्डधारक बिना सोचे-समझे अपने कार्ड के कर्ज की सीमा बढ़वा लेता है। जबकि, यह जान लें कि क्रेडिट कार्ड की कर्ज सीमा बिना वजह नहीं बढ़वाई जानी चाहिए क्योंकि जितनी अधिक कर्ज की सीमा होगी, आपको सरचार्ज भी उतना ज्यादा देना होगा। साथ ही साथ जहां तक संभव हो एक बार में बड़ी खरीदारी से बचना चाहिए।

----------


## ashwanimale

*खरीदारी से पहले जरूरत की सच्चाई पर करें विचार*
क्रेडिट कार्ड हाथ में रहता है तो आमतौर पर हम बिना सोचे-समझे खरीदारी कर लेते हैं, जो आगे चलकर परेशानियां खड़ी कर देता है। इसलिए, कुछ भी खरीदने से पहले हमें दो-तीन बार जरूर विचार करना चाहिए कि महीने के अंत में हमारी जेब में बिल का भुगतान करने के लिए पैसे रहेंगे या नहीं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*कस्टमर केयर नंबर हमेशा रखें*
क्रेडिट कार्ड व बैंक कस्टमर केयर का नंबर हमेशा अपने मोबाइल में सेव करके रखना चाहिए। इसकी जरूरत कभी भी कहीं भी पड़ सकती है। यदि आपका कार्ड गुम या चोरी हो जाए, तो फौरन बैंक को खबर कर उसे बंद करा देना चाहिए। क्रेडिट कार्डधारक को अपना स्टेटमेंट हमेशा चेक करते रहना चाहिए। साथ ही यह सुनिश्चित रखना चाहिए कि आपके सारे ट्रांजेक्शन सही हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*क्रेडिट कार्ड कम्पनियों के प्रलोभन से बचें*
कई बार क्रेडिट कार्ड पर कर्ज सीमा के साथ कई अन्य सुविधाएं जैसे यात्रा बीमा, हवाई अड्डे की सुविधाओं का मुफ्त में फायदा उठाने का मौका आदि का प्रलोभन दिया जाता है। उचित यह रहेगा कि आप यह सुनिश्चित कर लें कि क्या वाकई आपको इनकी जरूरत है। जहां तक संभव हो इन प्रलोभनों से बचना चाहिए।

----------


## ashwanimale

*सिर्फ आपात काल में क्रेडिट कार्ड से कैश निकालें*
जब तक आपको बहुत अधिक जरूरत न पड़े, तब तक क्रेडिट कार्ड से नकदी निकालने से परहेज करना चाहिए। क्योंकि, क्रेडिट कार्ड से नकदी निकालने पर इसकी ब्याज दर काफी अधिक होती है। इसलिए केवल आपातकालीन परिस्थिति में ही नकद निकालने का रास्ता अपनाएं।

----------


## Sameerchand

> *सिर्फ आपात काल में क्रेडिट कार्ड से कैश निकालें*
> जब तक आपको बहुत अधिक जरूरत न पड़े, तब तक क्रेडिट कार्ड से नकदी निकालने से परहेज करना चाहिए। क्योंकि, क्रेडिट कार्ड से नकदी निकालने पर इसकी ब्याज दर काफी अधिक होती है। इसलिए केवल आपातकालीन परिस्थिति में ही नकद निकालने का रास्ता अपनाएं।


काफी जानकारी भरा सूत्र हैं.. आजा की दुनिया में जहा ज्यादातर लोग ऑनलाइन ट्रांजेक्शन ही करते हैं उनके लिए यह जानकारी काफी महत्वपूर्ण रहेगी..

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुझे आप सभी मित्रों से पूरी आशा है कि आप को जब भी इस सूत्र के विषयानुसार कोई जानकारी मिलेगी आप भी उसे यहां पोस्ट करने में जरा भी नहीं हिचकेंगे, ताकि हम लोगों के बाद इस सूत्र को देखने वाले साथियों को सर्तक रहने में सहयोग मिले।





> काफी जानकारी भरा सूत्र हैं.. आजा की दुनिया में जहा ज्यादातर लोग ऑनलाइन ट्रांजेक्शन ही करते हैं उनके लिए यह जानकारी काफी महत्वपूर्ण रहेगी..


शुक्रिया मित्र, आपके चंद लेकिन बहुमूल्य प्रतिक्रिया शब्दों के लिये शुक्रिया, दिल से।

----------


## ashwanimale

*मोबाइल बैंकिंग में भी रहें सर्तक*
देश में मोबाइल के जरिये इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल बढ़ने के साथ ही मोबाइल बैंकिंग का भी दायरा बढ़ा है। बिना बैंक गए और कोई लिखत-पढ़त किए घर बैठे मोबाइल के जरिये बैंकिंग की सहूलियत ने इसे काफी तेजी से लोकप्रिय बनाया है, इस सहूलियत के साथ कुछ जोखिम भी जुड़े हुए हैं, जिनसे थोड़ा सतर्क रह कर और कुछ सावधानियां बरत कर बचा जा सकता है। ऐसी ही कुछ सावधानियों जिनका आपको मोबाइल बैंकिंग करते समय ध्यान रखना चाहिए। -

----------


## ashwanimale

*एक्टिवेट ऑटो लॉक का अपना महत्व*
मोबाइल बैंकिंग एक्टिवेट कराने के बाद सबसे पहले यह देखें कि आपके फोन का ऑटो लॉक काम कर रहा है या नहीं। यदि यह एक्टिवेट नहीं है तो सबसे पहले मोबाइल में ऑटो लॉक को चालू करें, ताकि जब फोन यूज में नहीं होगा तो लॉक अपने आप लग जाएगा। लॉक खोलने के लिए पासवर्ड ऐसा चुनें, जिसे क्रैक कर पाना मुमकिन न हो। इसके लिए 8 या इससे ज्यादा करेक्टर वाले पासवर्ड में आप करेक्टर (अक्षर), न्यूमेरिकल्स (अंक) और स्पेशल कैरेक्टर्स का यूज कर स्ट्रांग पासवर्ड तैयार कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*गोपनीय सूचना का मतलब सिर्फ आपको पता रहे*
टेक्स्ट मेसेज के द्वारा बैंकिंग संबंधी कोई भी अहम या गोपनीय सूचना मसलन अकाउंट नंबर, पासवर्ड, पैन कार्ड और जन्मतिथि आदि का खुलासा न करें। हैकर्स इन सूचनाओं का इस्तेमाल ही बैंक अकाउंट को हैक करने में कर सकते हैं। मोबाइल बैंकिंग संबंधी धोखाधड़ी से बचने के लिए यह भी जरूरी है कि अपने मोबाइल को सिक्योरिटी सॉफ्टवेयर से प्रोटेक्ट करें।

----------


## ashwanimale

*डाउनलोडिंग मगर संभलकर*
मोबाइल में कोई नया ऐप्लीकेशन, गेम, पिक्चर, म्यूजिक या वीडियो आदि डाउनलोड करते समय ध्यान रखें कि जहां से आप डाउनलोड कर रहे हैं, वह साइट भरोसेमंद हो। कई बार ऐसी फाइलों के जरिये अक्सर आपका फोन हैकिंग का शिकार हो जाता है या उसमें वायरस भी भेजा जा सकता है। इसके अलावा मोबाइल से चेन मैसेज को भी डिलीट कर दें।

----------


## ashwanimale

*ब्लूटूथ को ऑन रखते हैं?*
अपने स्मार्टफोन को वायरस से बचाएं रखने के लिए जरूरी है कि जब आप ब्लूटूथ का इस्तेमाल न करें तो उसे स्विच ऑफ कर दें। ब्लूटूथ ऑन रहने से हैकर्स को आपके मोबाइल तक पहुंचने का मौका मिल सकता है। मोबाइल को हैकिंग और वायरस से बचाए रखने के लिए लगातार फायरबाल व सेफ्टी सॉफ्टवेयर को अपडेट करते रहना चाहिए। मोबाइल फोन बनाने वाली या कुछ सॉफ्टवेयर कंपनियां इनका समय-समय पर अपडेट वर्जन मुहैया कराती रहती हैं, जिन्हें इंस्टाल करते रहना चाहिए।

----------


## ashwanimale

*अंत में यह भी है जरूरी*
अपने मोबाइल ट्रांजेक्शन को सुरक्षित रखने के लिए रोजाना ब्राउजिंग हिस्ट्री को डिलीट करते रहने की आदत बना लेना अच्छा रहता है। यह आदत आपके लिए काफी सुरक्षित रहेगी।

----------


## gill1313

> *मोबाइल बैंकिंग में भी रहें सर्तक*
> देश में मोबाइल के जरिये इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल बढ़ने के साथ ही मोबाइल बैंकिंग का भी दायरा बढ़ा है। बिना बैंक गए और कोई लिखत-पढ़त किए घर बैठे मोबाइल के जरिये बैंकिंग की सहूलियत ने इसे काफी तेजी से लोकप्रिय बनाया है, इस सहूलियत के साथ कुछ जोखिम भी जुड़े हुए हैं, जिनसे थोड़ा सतर्क रह कर और कुछ सावधानियां बरत कर बचा जा सकता है। ऐसी ही कुछ सावधानियों जिनका आपको मोबाइल बैंकिंग करते समय ध्यान रखना चाहिए। -


एक अच्छा सूत्र के लिए बधाई मित्र और 
बढ़िया जानकारी देने के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## gill1313

और अच्छी जानकारी देने के लिए सूत्र को अपडेट करें मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

*अब मैसेज ही नहीं पैसे भेजने के भी काम आयेगा जीमेल एकाउंट
*यदि आपका जीमेल अकाउंट है तो आप अपने दोस्तो और रिश्तेदारों को जीमेल अकाउंट के जरिए पैसे ट्रांसफर कर सकते हैं। जी हां, यह सच है

----------


## ashwanimale

शायद इस बात पर आपको पहली बार में यकीन न हो। लेकिन सबसे बड़े सर्च इंजन ने जीमेल यूजर्स के लिए ऐसी सुविधा शुरू करने का ऐलान किया है। गूगल ने 15 मई से 17 मई तक सैन फ्रांसिस्को में होने वाली अपनी डेवलेपर कांफ्रेंस में गूगल वॉलेट के जरिए पैसा ट्रांसफर करने की घोषणा की है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस सुविधा का लाभ वहीं लोग ले सकेंगे जिनका जीमेल अकाउंट है। इसके साथ ही कांफ्रेंस में सर्च इंजन ने गूगल मैप के नए वर्जन, नेक्सस 4 मोबाइल और सब्घ्सक्रिप्घ्शन बेस्ड म्घ्यूजिक सर्विस समेत कई घोषणाएं की हैं। पहले गूगल वॉलेट को मोबाइल ऐप के तौर पर तैयार किया गया था।

----------


## ashwanimale

तब केवल मोबाइल से ही गूगल वॉलेट का इस्घ्तेमाल कर पैसों का ट्रांसफर किया जा सकता था। अब गूगल वॉलेट के नए वर्जन को जीमेल एकाउंट से अटैच कर दिया गया है, जिससे आप अपने जीमेल अकाउंट से आसानी से पैसे ट्रांसफर कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस सुविधा का लाभ उठाने के लिए यह जरूरी नहीं कि आप जिसे पैसे भेज रहे हैं उसके पास जीमेल अकाउंट हो। लेकिन उसके पास गूगल वॉलेट अकाउंट होना जरूरी है। बैंक एकाउंट या गूगल वॉलेट एकाउंट से पैसे ट्रांसफर करना बिल्घ्कुल मुफ्त है।

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन जो लोग डेबिट या क्रेडिट कार्ड का इस्घ्तेमाल करेंगे उन्घ्हें बतौर फीस 2.9 फीसदी का चार्ज देना होगा। गूगल वॉलेट से एक बार में 10,000 अमेरिकी डॉलर और 5 दिन में 50,0000 अमेरिकी डॉलर तक का भुगतान किया जा सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

तो अब आप अपने डेस्कटॉप या लैपटॉप से ही जीमेल के जरिए मनी ट्रांसफर कर पाएंगे। यदि आप मोबाइल पर इस सुविधा का लाभ लेना चाहते हैं तो आपको wallet.google.com पर लॉग ऑन करना होगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

*मेट्रो रेल कॉर्पोरेशन दिल्ली द्वारा स्मार्ट यात्रियों के लिए नई सुविधा : ई रिचार्ज* 
दिल्ली मेट्रो रेल कॉर्पोरेशन अब अपने स्मार्ट यात्रियों के लिए नई सुविधा शुरू कर रही है। स्मार्ट कार्ड रखने वाले यात्री अब ऑनलाइन ट्रांजेक्शन के जरिए भी अपने कार्ड को रिचार्ज करवा सकेंगे। इस नई सुविधा की शुरुआत बाराखंभा मेट्रो स्टेशन पर मशीन लगाकर की जा रही है, जिसे भविष्य में आप पीसी पर बैठकर भी कर सकेंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

डीएमआरसी के प्रबंध निदेशक मंगू सिंह आज बाराखंभा मेट्रो स्टेशन पर टिकट रीडर-कम-एड वैल्यू मशीन का उद्घाटन करेंगे। लोगों ने करीब 70 लाख मेट्रो स्मार्ट कार्ड खरीदे हुए हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

गौरतलब है कि स्मार्ट कार्ड खरीदने वाले यात्रियों को किराये में 10 फीसदी की *छूट* और टोकन की *लाइन* में नहीं लगने की *आजादी* मिलती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

स्मार्ट कार्ड खरीदते समय यात्री को यह ऑप्शन देना होगा कि टॉपअप की सुविधा चाहिए या नहीं। उस कार्ड का नंबर सॉफ्टवेयर में फीड कर दिया जाएगा। एक निश्चित न्यूनतम राशि ग्राहक बताएगा कि इससे कम होने पर नया रिचार्ज उसके अकाउंट से कर दिया जाए। कितने का रिचार्ज करना है, यह ऑप्शन भी भरना होगा। इसके लिये कार्ड की सुरक्षा राशि 50 रुपये, न्यूनतम रिचार्ज 100 रुपये, अधिकतम रिचार्ज 1000 रुपये, कार्ड रिटर्निंग चार्ज 5 रुपये मेंटेन कर सकते हैं।

----------


## vedant thakur

मैंने एक बार स्मार्ट कार्ड खरीदा तो मुझे यह बात पता नही थी कि एक्टिवेशन चार्ज पचास रूपये लगता है इसलिए 45 रूपये की यात्रा के बाद मैंने जब उसका बेलेंस देखा तो मुझे लगा कि गलती से काउंटर बॉय ने मुझे सौ के स्थान पर पचास रूपये वाला कार्ड दे दिया और फिर मैंने वो कार्ड फेंक दिया!! बाद में पता चला कि मैंने जो कार्ड फेंक दिया था उसका मूल्य अभी पचास रूपये था क्यूंकि अगली बार नया कार्ड लेने पर फिर से पचास रूपये कम का बेलेंस ही मिलना था !!

----------


## doccyk

बढ़िया जानकारी भाई
 सुत्र तो आगे बढाए

----------

